# Calcular la potencia de un motor para cierto torque.



## davidjhi (Sep 20, 2013)

Estoy experimentando con un proyecto nuevo, se trata de una pista de baile con movimiento.

Basicamente es una plataforma elevada de aprox 1.50m x 244m, apoyada sobre una serie de resortes, que se levantará alrededor de 3cm gracias a una leva y un motor eléctrico colocados debajo de la pista.



(Detalle de la base de la pista, esta se coloca encima de los muelles o resortes para permitir su movimiento)


Para ello, se tiene planeado usar un motor monofásico de preferencia, acoplado a un reductor de 15:1 o de 10:1 (Para dar una velocidad de aprox 100RPM) y una leva fabricada a medida para levantar la pista.

Se compro un motor de bomba de agua para las pruebas, (Ver mas abajo)
Vamos a realizar los cálculos con dicho motor, que tiene 1 HP de potencia.

Para obtener el torque de dicho motor, ya con la reducción aplicada, se uso esta formula:



El motor gira a 1750 RPM, con la reducción obtenemos 116RPM a la flecha de salida, asi que:

T = (1HP) * ( 716) / 116
T = 6 kgm

Tenemos que el motor puede levantar 6 kilos en el extremo de un brazo de 1 metro.

La leva mide alrededor de 10 cm a la punta, por lo que en nuestro caso el brazo es de 10cm.

Como Torque = Fuerza x distancia

Tenemos una fuerza de 600 kilos al primer centrimetro, y en los 10cm serian 60kg.

Y mi duda es, se están aplicando correctamente las formulas?

La pista, fabricada con estructura de acero, + las 8 personas que puede contener tendrá un peso de entre 700 y 900 kilogramos.

Aquí es donde tengo una de mis mayores dudas, no cual es el peso total a levantar, ya que la pista estará apoyada en 6 resortes, por lo que supongo que la leva solo tendra que levantar una fracción del peso total.

Pero como saber el peso aproximado a levantar?

Y que motor me puede ser útil para este proyecto??

Otro detalle es que me gustaria controlar la velocidad del motor para regular la velocidad de la pista, por hay me comentaron que los motores de bomba no son regulables debido a su capacitor de arranque, es correcto?, y de ser así, que motor es recomendable para aplicar el control de velocidad?, que mecanismo debo usar para controlarla?

También estoy haciendo algunos experimentos con un motor de bomba de 1HP.

Es un Siemens (Mañana dejo el modelo) monofásico de 1HP de potencia, 1750 revoluciones con bornes para funcionar a 110v y 220v. (De los naranjas con arranque por capacitor).

Básicamente lo quiero conectar a un reductor para levantar una plataforma.

Se consiguio en una chatarrera y parecía estar en buen estado, ya que al conectarse gira perfectamente, sin vibraciones ni nada por el estilo.

Lo primero que se hizo al llegar al taller es conectarlo nuevamente a 120v para comprobar su funcionamiento, paso la prueba. Despues se le acoplo el reductor, y resulta que el motor se queda trabajo y no gira.... NO tiene nada de torque de arranque!.

El reductor tiene buen giro, ya que hasta se puede hacer girar con la mano y no ofrece casi nada de resistencia, sin embargo el motor no puede con el, despues de algunas pruebas, me di cuenta de que si se se detiene la flecha del motor con la mano y se conecta, este no es capaz de girar.

El motor tiene un casi nulo torque al inicio, Inclusive se puede detener con la mano al arranque!

Como les mencione, el motor, sin ninguna carga gira sin problemas, y parece que después del arranque funciona bien, ya que en una tercera prueba se le conecto el reductor y se ayudo le ayudo en el arranque girando la flecha del reductor con la mano, después de arrancar gira sin problemas.

NO se si es normal en este tipo de motores un arranque con tan poca fuerza, o si es probable que el motor este dañado.

Lei que los motores con arranque por capacitor ntienen poco torque de arranque, que son mejores los de 4 polos, ya que usan 2 devanados para el arranque y 2 para el funcionamiento, por lo que encienden con mucha fuerza.

También me comentaron que los motores de bomba tienen buena velocidad, pero no mucha fuerza de arranque.

¿Es esto correcto?.

¿ Cual sera el problema con mi motor actual?

El motor después de 2 o 3 minutos de funcionar se calienta bastante (Casi quema).

Entonces, estará dañado el motor?

Necesito otro tipo de motor para este trabajo??

Gracias de antemano!

*Algunas respuestas que me han dado:*



> Necesitas otro motor , mejor si es de mayor potencia y trifasico, para que puedas manipular las RPM con un variador como comentas en tu siguiente post.


OK amigo, me falto explicar que es un proyecto escolar para realizar un juego mecanico, por lo que debe ser capaz de funcionar en cualquier lugar con conexión a 120v. No existe algún motor monofasico con el que pueda regular la velocidad?, sin importar que pierda un poco de torque.



> 1, el capacitor de ese motor no esta bueno
> 2, si quieres variar velocidad y mantener torque, motor trifasico + vdf
> 3, cual es la amplitud y la frecuencia max a que mueves la plataforma y para que???????


1.- En ese caso, iré a cambiarlo.
2.- Como comento mas arriba, tenemos que tener una variación de velocidad trabajando a 120v.
3.- La amplitud es como de 3 a 5 cm, a una frecuencia regulable de 60 a 120 rpm, es un juego mecanico, se supone que es una pista de baile que en ciertos momentos se moverá para hacerlo mas divertido.



> Si necesitas mucho par y una regulación sencilla necesitas un motor de colector o universal. El menos indicado es uno monofásico.
> No se mucho de mecánica pero me parece que un sistema de levas tiene ciertos puntos de "mucho par" (bueno, eso depende también de la forma de la leva), creo que sería mejor un sistema de biela manivela que se atascaría menos. Si intentas arrancar un motor monofásico justo cuando tienes que subir la leva casi seguro que no arranca, además lo normal es que se pare justo ahí, en el peor sitio ya que al quitar la corriente seguirá por la inercia hasta que algo lo frene bruscamente; justo cuando tiene que subir la leva.


1.- Estos motores que mencionan tienen algún otro nombre? no encuentro mucha información. Lo ideal es que funcione con corriente monofasica ya que es para entornos caseros.
2.- En eso tienes razón, y ya me lo imaginaba. Tenemos varios mecanismos posibles, pero este se eligio ya que somos capaces de mover la pista en los 3 ejes (X, Y , Z) con una sola biela o mecanismo, pero parece que lo tendremos que descartar por la razón que mecionas y usar una manivela.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ese mecanismo es de terror .  Poné aunque sea un rodamiento donde apoya la leva.



> Para ello, se tiene planeado usar un motor monofásico de preferencia,  acoplado a un reductor de 15:1 o de 10:1 (Para dar una velocidad de  aprox 100RPM) y una leva fabricada a medida para levantar la pista.


 100rpm son casi dos golpes por segundo. Para máquina de tortura estaría bien.



> Vamos a realizar los cálculos con dicho motor, que tiene 1 HP de potencia.
> Para obtener el torque de dicho motor, ya con la reducción aplicada, se uso esta formula:
> 
> El motor gira a 1750 RPM, con la reducción obtenemos 116RPM a la flecha de salida, asi que:
> ...


Duda correctísima --> *las están aplicando mal*.

La fórmula es Torque = Potencia[Watts]/Velocidad_angular[rad/s]

1HP = 746Watt , no 716

La velocidad angular es en radianes por segundo no en RPM, por lo tanto para usar esa fórmula con HPs y RPMs tenés que hacer  T = k*Pot/RPM  con k = 746*60/(2pi)



> La pista, fabricada con estructura de acero, + las 8 personas que puede contener tendrá un peso de entre 700 y 900 kilogramos.
> Aquí es donde tengo una de mis mayores dudas, no cual es el peso total a  levantar, ya que la pista estará apoyada en 6 resortes, por lo que  supongo que la leva solo tendra que levantar una fracción del peso  total.
> Pero como saber el peso aproximado a levantar?


Se calcula para la peor condición (sin resortes) y se redondea p'arriba.
El redondeo debe ser generoso para compensar las pérdidas en el reductor y porque una cosa son 8 personas quietas y otra 8 personas saltando.



> Y que motor me puede ser útil para este proyecto??
> Otro detalle es que me gustaria controlar la velocidad del motor para  regular la velocidad de la pista, por hay me comentaron que los motores  de bomba no son regulables debido a su capacitor de arranque, es  correcto?, y de ser así, que motor es recomendable para aplicar el  control de velocidad?, que mecanismo debo usar para controlarla?


Motor trifásico 1hp + variador con entrada monofásica + reductor ~25:1
Olvidate de los motores monofásicos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Los motores con más par son los de colector o universales.
Además son fáciles de controlar por tensión .


----------



## davidjhi (Sep 20, 2013)

> Ese mecanismo es de terror .  Poné aunque sea un rodamiento donde apoya la leva.


  Se que no se ve pero lleva una chumacera (rodamiento fijo) en el eje, y  la leva además la zona donde va chocar tienen curvatura para reducir el  golpeteo, aunque si a final de cuentas no es un mecanismo nada  elegante.



> 100rpm son casi dos golpes por segundo. Para máquina de tortura estaría bien.


Los  100 RPM son a velocidad máxima, con el control de velocidad usaremos un  promedio de unos 40 o 60 rpm y solo en momentos puntuales subirá a 100.



> Duda correctísima --> *las están aplicando mal*.
> 
> La fórmula es Torque = Potencia[Watts]/Velocidad_angular[rad/s]
> 
> ...



Me parece que las formulas que use son simplificaciones con algunas constantes para llegar al mismo resultado, las saque de aqui.

En ese caso el resultado es de 4 Newton, a la salida de la flecha del motor

Torque = Potencia / Velocidad angular 
Torque = 746 / 183 rad/s (rad/s = RPM * (2pi/60))
Torque = 4.06 Nm (Salida de la flecha del motor.
-------------------------
Al  conectarlo con el reductor de 1:15, el torque se aumenta 15 veces (En  la practica creo que es como un 80% según leí por hay, pero digamos que  son 15....).

Asi que a la salida de la flecha del reductor tenemos 60NM
Convertidos a kilogramos metro serian 6,12kgm (60/9,8)
Como la biela mide 10 centimetros: 6,12/.10 = 60kgdm

No se si estoy fallando otra vez, pero me sigue dando el mismo resultado!



> Se calcula para la peor condición (sin resortes) y se redondea p'arriba.
> El redondeo debe ser generoso para compensar las pérdidas en el reductor  y porque una cosa son 8 personas quietas y otra 8 personas saltando.



Bien, en ese caso, serían 800 Kilos + una compensación del 20% por lo que mencionas, lo dejaremos en una tonelada.



> Motor trifásico 1hp + variador con entrada monofásica + reductor ~25:1
> Olvidate de los motores monofásicos.



Ok, buscare más información sobre esos variadores, me  gustaría usar el reductor de 1:15 que tengo actualmente ya que me costo  solamente 20USD, pero si por usarlo necesito un motor más caro, creo que  la mejor opción será comprar uno de 1:25...

Muchas gracias por la orientación Eduardo, creo que empiezo a ver la luz!...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Mejor usa un motor de colector de excitación serie; tiene mucho mas par y el control es mucho mas sencillo ya que sirve un simple dimmer.


----------



## davidjhi (Sep 20, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Mejor usa un motor de colector de excitación serie; tiene mucho mas par y el control es mucho mas sencillo ya que sirve un simple dimmer.



Suenan bastante interesantes esos motores Scooter, sin embargo, cual sería su nombre comercial?

Los he buscado como motores universales, con colector en serie, motor monofasico en serie y no encuentro información de precios ni nada por el estilo.

Por lo menos aqui en México no encuentro información relevante.


----------



## opamp (Sep 20, 2013)

En este tipo de plataformas, se someten a pruebas, una es la de caida libre: levantas el peso de 1toneladaa la altura de 1 METRO y la dejas caer , estando la plataforma en sus condiciones de mayor "dinamica", en tu caso son la maxima RPM. Considerar 1000Kg para 8 personas(125Kg) es muy poco, fijate que la plataforma no es estatica "tipo balanza", es dinamica por lo menos ( de 1.5 a 2T).


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Pues motor universal o motor de colector. La mayoría son serie.
Todos los taladros, radiales, batidoras y últimamente lavadoras lo llevan.
Son los que llevan escobillas de carbón, el resto no llevan (bueno los síncronos y de rotor bobinado si pero son poco comunes)


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2013)

davidjhi dijo:


> .........
> Me parece que las formulas que use son simplificaciones con algunas constantes para llegar al mismo resultado, las saque de aqui.


  Bueno, hubiera sido mejor que revise los valores numéricos antes de hablar.
Usando CV (CV: caballo-vapor == HP métrico = 736W) en la conversión a Newton queda esa constante: k = 736*60/(2pi*9.8) = 717   



> Ok, buscare más información sobre esos variadores, me  gustaría usar el reductor de 1:15 que tengo actualmente ya que me costo  solamente 20USD, pero si por usarlo necesito un motor más caro, creo que  la mejor opción será comprar uno de 1:25...


20USD   ¿Pero de qué es ese reductor?  
Cuando se *necesita fuerza* un reductor no es para nada barato.  

Volviendo al tema del motor, como ya te dijeron tenés que contar el peso de la estructura pues no va a ser para nada despreciable, además de ser menos ratón con los márgenes de potencia (multiplicar x2 por lo menos)
Y como si eso fuera poco, ver cual va a ser la velocidad mínima de operación --> Porque un motor de 1HP entrega 1HP a velocidad nominal (1750rpm) y si lo hacés trabajar a 600rpm no le vas a poder sacar mas de 1/3 HP . Para dimensionar, se toma una relación lineal entre velocidad y potencia maxima.


----------



## davidjhi (Sep 20, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> En este tipo de plataformas, se someten a pruebas, una es la de caida libre: levantas el peso de 1toneladaa la altura de 1 METRO y la dejas caer , estando la plataforma en sus condiciones de mayor "dinamica", en tu caso son la maxima RPM. Considerar 1000Kg para 8 personas(125Kg) es muy poco, fijate que la plataforma no es estatica "tipo balanza", es dinamica por lo menos ( de 1.5 a 2T).



NO me queda muy claro como es que puede llegar a pesar 2 tn  "opamp", Si la base estará apoyada en 6 resortes repartidos a lo largo de la estructura, la pista siempre va estar apoyada en por lo menos 2 puntos, se me hace muy dificil que la leva levante por completo la pista. En todo caso puedo recorrer el mecanismo y cargarlo un poco mas hacia uno de los lados para que la pista siempre se apoye en 2 o hasta 4 resortes. Aunque tienes razón, 1 tn es muy poco, 8 personas de 120kg (960kg) + la estructura (Aprox 100kg) + compensación, debe de andar en 1.5tn como mencionas, pero creo que 2 ya es demasiado a mi parecer.



> Pues motor universal o motor de colector. La mayoría son serie.
> Todos los taladros, radiales, batidoras y últimamente lavadoras lo llevan.
> Son los que llevan escobillas de carbón, el resto no llevan (bueno los síncronos y de rotor bobinado si pero son poco comunes)


Scooter tengo entendido que esos motores se usan en cosas pequeñas, en ordenes menores de 1hp, porque no son muy eficientes. Has visto motores de arriba de 1hp universales?. Mañana buscare con mis distribuidores de motores locales para ver si los manejan, pero por acá solo he escuchado de motores a CC, CA monofoasicos y trifasicos, nada universal.



> Bueno, hubiera sido mejor que revise los valores numéricos antes de hablar.
> Usando CV (CV: caballo-vapor == HP métrico = 736W) en la conversión a Newton queda esa constante: k = 736*60/(2pi*9.8) = 717


Las constantes nos facilitan y complican la vida por igual 



> 20USD   ¿Pero de qué es ese reductor?
> Cuando se *necesita fuerza* un reductor no es para nada barato.
> 
> Volviendo al tema del motor, como ya te dijeron tenés que contar el peso  de la estructura pues no va a ser para nada despreciable, además de ser  menos ratón con los márgenes de potencia (multiplicar x2 por lo menos)
> Y como si eso fuera poco, ver cual va a ser la velocidad mínima de  operación --> Porque un motor de 1HP entrega 1HP a velocidad nominal  (1750rpm) y si lo hacés trabajar a 600rpm no le vas a poder sacar mas de  1/3 HP . Para dimensionar, se toma una relación lineal entre velocidad y  potencia maxima.


Resulta que aca en México tenemos una clase de comercios en la calle, donde puedes encontrar cosas extremadamente baratas si sabes buscar bien, el reductor mencionado lo compre por 20USD pero ya era usado aunque parece que esta en excelentes condiciones y es de 2HP!. Este mismo lo quiero usar en el proyecto ya que nuevos andan en mas de 200 USD 

Sobre el motor, creo que lo mejor es ponerle un reductor de 20:1, y usar un rango de velocidades de 1000 RPM (creo que seria un poco mas de la mitad de la potencia) hasta 1750 RPM. Me parece que lo mejor en mi caso será usar motor de 2HP + reductor 20:1.

Fuera de los motores CA.... Me estan interesando los motores a corriente continua, ya que su regulación de velocidad es mas simple y barata, además de que tienen un alto torque de arranque. Sera conveniente??


----------



## opamp (Sep 21, 2013)

No fui claro, la prueba de caida libre la realizas con el peso con el margen de seguridad, 1T desde 1Metro una sola vez y compruebas que todo funciono OK. Como la gran mayoria le huye a esta prueba, te recomiendo que lo sometas a un esfuerzo de mayor peso( SIN CAIDA LiBRE) de 1.5 a 2 T y lo pones a funcionar a maxima RPM por un tiempo de unas horas( hasta que alcance el equilibrio termico( ya no suba la temperatura en el sistemay se encuentre dentro de los valores permitidos ), si el sistema (motor+reduccion) eleva la temperatura rapidamente(fraccion de hora, llegando a los limites  permitidos) parar la prueba y sobredimensionar tu sistema.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2013)

Ciertamente 20USD me parece una reducción "de batidora" no me parece que sea apta para lo que estamos hablando. Claro que no tengo mucha idea de cuestiones mecánicas y me puedo equivocar.


----------



## davidjhi (Sep 23, 2013)

Que tal amigos, con su ayuda estuve analizando el proyecto y llegue a la conclusión de que no es viable levantar una plataforma de casi 2 toneladas con un motor casero.

Con las formulas me di cuenta de que para levantarla necesitaria un motor de 2hp trifasico ($250 usd) + convertidor y control de monofasico a trifasico ($300 USD) + Motoreductor 1:25 ($250 USD), y sumando todo da casi mil dolares 

Asi que me decidi por eliminar el levantamiento y dejar solo los movimientos laterales, algo similar a este 




En el nuevo rediseño, voy a usar una leva horizontal que va mover la pista de una manera similar, pero me decidi por un motor de corriente directa ya que su costo total es menor comparado con el trifasico.

Gracias por su ayuda!.

Les dejo una foto del reductor de 20USD, es para cercas de 2HP y funciona perfectamente:


----------



## Mindfield (Ene 20, 2016)

Este tema es super viejo pero yo habri conciderado el funcionamiento de un sistema neumatico con más de un cilindro... lo digo para que alguien que esté buscando info lo tenga en cuenta...


----------

